# Enco 20" Milling Machine



## Graybeard (May 22, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a benchtop mill. I was pretty much settled on buying a Sieg X3 or SX3 when I took a look at the latest Enco sale catalog. They have a benchtop 20" mill on sale. It looks very interesting as the capacity is a step up from the X3, and the price looks very good, at least to me. Does anyone have any experience with this Enco mill? I'd like to know more about it from an owner or someone who has used it.

Cliff.


----------



## rake60 (May 22, 2008)

The Enco machine is another version of the Sieg X3.
_*Grizzy*_ and _*Harbor Freight*_ sell the same machine.
Their versions has a round column instead of the more solid rectangular column on the
Enco machine, different paint and fewer bells and whistles.

Rick


----------



## Loose nut (May 22, 2008)

If this is a 20" square column machine with dove tailed ways and the base is the same as a mill/drill, I have ome and it's pretty good for the price. Sold as the zx45 much bigger than a X3.


----------



## Cedge (May 22, 2008)

If it's very much bigger than the SX3 you're going to be running out of bench top...LOL. I can truly say I'm totally enjoying the SX3 machine, after having learned on the much lighter X2.

Steve


----------



## shred (May 22, 2008)

The Enco is an RF-45 clone. At that price, it's a pretty good deal, especially with shipping. I really want an 8x30, but am still thinking about one of these..


----------



## bentprop (May 30, 2008)

I have a ZAY45 with the dovetail column.
It's a lot of machine for the money.It's definitely a bit big to stick on a bench.Mine came with a stand about 20" high.I had a fab shop add 12" to the top,which has brought it up to a comfortable working height.
Be aware that in most of these machines,the fasteners(metric in my case) are a bit dodgy,so replacement is not a bad idea. 
I added a wiper motor powerfeed on the table,and a caliper readout on the head.
I've had it for about 3 years now,and I have no regrets about buying it.
I'll add full DRO when I'm rich and famous :big:
Hans.


----------



## Loose nut (May 30, 2008)

Bentprop, is that mounted on the top of the column and is it a direct drive or some other fix up.


----------



## bentprop (May 31, 2008)

> Bentprop, is that mounted on the top of the column and is it a direct drive or some other fix up.


I'm sorry,loose nut,I'm not quite sure what you're referring to.
The motor sits on top of the head,and drives through a 6 speed gearbox.No belts.
Is that what you meant?
Hans.


----------



## lathe nut (May 31, 2008)

Graybeard, I just got this one a HF, really like it, they run it on sale for $645.00 they say that they are not going to put machines in this store anymore, if you have one close to you go by and see if you can make a deal, I told the lady that I had a 15% off coupon, course I did not and she said that we mail them out of this store for this area, so I stood that without saying anything and then she said ok, worth the say for anything, even if you order, ask for a discount, might be supprised what you can get, good luck, Lathe Nut


----------

